# Cornmeal fungicide



## Sacalait (Aug 4, 2009)

Cornmeal as a fungicide, go figure! Anyway, Texas A&M did a study using cornmeal and cornmeal saturated water as a fungicide. For more info. do a Google search on garden fungicide for the article. I'm in the process of trying it with the purchase of 50# of feed stock cornmeal.


----------



## Tom (Aug 5, 2009)

And what and where would you use this?


----------



## Sacalait (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm spreading it beneath and spraying it on muscadine vines as they have angular leaf spot which is a fungal infection.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 5, 2009)

Hope it works well for you. What other weapons do you use in the vineyard?


----------



## Sacalait (Aug 6, 2009)

I use wetable Sevin to control june beetles.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 6, 2009)

Cool, thats what my frined on another forum uses and swears by!


----------

